# Berry 3/2



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Had a great day out on the very solid ice. We iced 15 or so fish between two of us, and lost or missed 20 or more. We fished from 7:30 till about 2ish and tried all different jigs, and a small glow jig seemed to work the best. The biggest was a 21 1/2 inch cutt, we fished in the Haws point area. Fishing really slowed after 11 and so we did a little playing on the snowmoble untill the steering column broke and sent me flipping across the snow. I was able to slowly get down the hill and back on the ice and had some nice guys fishing close to us offer to tow us back to the truck.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Sweet! Thanks for the report. How was the ice, and getting on and off? No problems yet?


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

The Ice was soild, no problems


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

sounds like a BERRY good time


----------

